# Profit margin



## pappagor

i think we need to stop all treads over 1 year old from a new life.
kill it befor it dies:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap


----------



## CBJenkins

I find this information useful and as long as it's able to be added to, why take it off the internets?


----------

